# HAPPY BIRTHDAY



## Dutch (Jan 5, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Monty!!!

Hope the weather co-operates and you don't get called out to plow those roads.

Best wishes to you for the coming year!


----------



## brianj517 (Jan 5, 2006)

Happy Birthday, brother Monty!! I hope you can manage to stay warm and dry. Don't forget to spoil yourself a little with some tasty treats and cool libations!

I'll be sure to hoist a tall and frosty one in your honor after work tonight! 8) 

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jan 5, 2006)

Cheers SrMonty! Have a wonderful B-day! :D


----------



## monty (Jan 5, 2006)

Thanks for the good wishes, Guys! Much as I would like I cannot imbibe in my favorite single malt scotch because I am on call 24/7 and have a CDL to protect. I will make up for it come spring! Promise!
Monty


----------



## mikeold (Jan 6, 2006)

Happy B-Day Monty,

Best of wishes to ya!!

Mike


----------

